# inaccurate dosing through food



## t2lieu (Feb 26, 2008)

Hi i was curious if it was possible to add minerals nutriences through feeding. So if you end up with excess nutriences from feeding it'd just dump out their waste (i'm assuming that's what would happen? haha)

I also have turtle and i think their digestion system isn't the greatest so i maybed it'd be a good way for them as well?

oh yah my tank is half planted
110 fishes and turtles are divided

any thoughts?

http://www.healthalternatives2000.com/fruit-nutrition-chart.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

While true if there is excess nutrients that is consumed by animals, that it will be excreted, one has to consider what happens to uneaten food. The food will rot, causing your water quality to deteriorate, so this would be undesirable. In essence, it'd be very hard to control how much nutrients you are actually adding to your water column. 

If you are trying to add nutrients to the water (for plants, for example), then I think it'd be much easier and controllable to buy chemicals and just dose them directly.


----------

